# Βρετανικά δικαστήρια



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 22, 2016)

nickel said:


> «Μετά την ανέλιξή της ως δικαστής στο Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο της Βρετανίας...»
> 
> Να μια περίπτωση που δεν μπορούμε να διαμαρτυρηθούμε για τη σύνταξη και για τα παντελόνια που της φόρεσε ο συντάκτης (ή η συντάκτρια).
> 
> ...



Όχι, μπορούμε όμως να διαμαρτυρηθούμε για την απόδοση του High Court ως Ανωτάτου Δικαστηρίου. Όχι μόνο οι περισσότεροι αναγνώστες θα σκεφτούν ούτως ή άλλως ότι πρόκειται περί Supreme Court κατά τα πρότυπα του αμερικανικού, αλλά από το 2009 υπάρχει και στη Βρετανία τέτοιο δικαστήριο (στη θέση της Βουλής των Λόρδων). Και παρ' ότι δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερη σημασία οι λεπτομέρειες του αγγλικού νομικού συστήματος (με το ζόρι ξέρουμε το δικό μας), δίνει άλλη εντύπωση να ακούσεις ότι η εν λόγω δικαστής διορίστηκε στο κορυφαίο δικαστήριο της χώρας, κάτι που δεν ισχύει.

That having been said, αναρωτιέμαι καιρό τώρα πώς ακριβώς μεταφράζεται στα ελληνικά αυτό το ρημάδι το High Court. Υψηλό Δικαστήριο; Παράξενο ακούγεται.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, όταν ξεκίνησα τη σύντομη έρευνά μου για να επιβεβαιώσω την υποψία περί λάθος μετάφρασης, έψαξα για τη Victoria McLeod, έχοντας υπ' όψιν την προφορά αυτού του σχετικά συνηθισμένου επωνύμου. Και όμως, McCloud λέγεται η γυναίκα!

Μια δική μου μικρή συνεισφορά στην παράνοια περί θηλυκών τίτλων: η πρώτη σελίδα μιας οικονομικής έκθεσης (pdf). Να καταλάβω γιατί ν' αφήσει κάποιος αρσενικό το επίθετο όταν το ουσιαστικό δεν κλίνεται, αλλά εδώ το παράκαναν!


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> That having been said, αναρωτιέμαι καιρό τώρα πώς ακριβώς μεταφράζεται στα ελληνικά αυτό το ρημάδι το High Court. Υψηλό Δικαστήριο; Παράξενο ακούγεται.



Της Ιρλανδίας η ΕΕ το αποδίδει σαν «Ανώτερο Δικαστήριο». 
https://e-justice.europa.eu/content_ordinary_courts-18-ie-maximizeMS-el.do?member=1

Της Αγγλίας και Ουαλίας ωστόσο, επειδή στα ανώτερα δικαστήρια (Senior Courts) περιλαμβάνονται και τα Court of Appeal και Crown Court, δεν το μεταφράζουν.

https://e-justice.europa.eu/content_ordinary_courts-18-ew-el.do?member=1
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/EN-EL/TXT/?uri=CELEX:62010CJ0581&from=EN


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 22, 2016)

Το ίδιο σκέφτηκα κι εγώ για τα ανώτερα δικαστήρια (ήταν «ανώτατα» μέχρι που ιδρύθηκε το νέο Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο). Λογική η έλλειψη μετάφρασης, αφού ελάχιστη αντιστοιχία υπάρχει με τα δικά μας δικαστήρια. Σε κάποιο βιβλίο ή σε υπότιτλους θα γινόταν, ίσως, μια απόπειρα μετάφρασης, αλλά σε επίσημα έγγραφα θα ήταν μάλλον άστοχο να επιχειρηθεί κάτι τέτοιο.

Τέλος πάντων, μάλλον ξεφεύγω από το θέμα του νήματος. Ευχαριστώ για τους συνδέσμους, Νίκελ· ο πρώτος, ειδικά, είναι πολύ χρήσιμος.


----------



## Rogerios (May 23, 2016)

Στα λημέρια μου, μέχρι πολύ πρόσφατα η πολιτική ήταν να μη μεταφράζεται ποτέ η ονομασία εθνικού δικαστηρίου, αλλά να παρατίθεται ως έχει στη γλώσσα του πρωτοτύπου. Εσχάτως η πολιτική αυτή (η οποία αφορά τη μετάφραση από και προς όλες τις επίσημες γλώσσες) άλλαξε και μετά την ονομασία στη γλώσσα του πρωτοτύπου παρατίθεται πλέον και μετάφραση. Για το High Court, η προτεινόμενη επί του παρόντος λύση είναι... ανώτερο δικαστήριο. ;)


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2016)

Άρα, το Upper House μπορούμε να το λέμε Άνω Βουλή και το High Court Ανώτερο Δικαστήριο. Έχει πλάκα η γλώσσα.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 23, 2016)

Όντως. Και οι συμπτώσεις που τα έφεραν έτσι ώστε ο τέως Λόρδος Αρχιδικαστής (Lord Chief Justice) να λέγεται Λόρδος Τζατζ (Lord Judge), γιατί απλούστατα αυτό ήταν το επώνυμό του.

Πρώτη φορά το γράφω στα ελληνικά και μου φαίνεται πολύ παράξενο.

Μπορώ, αν επιτρέπετε, να ρωτήσω ποια είναι τα λημέρια σας, Ρογήριε; (Υποθέτω πως τη φράση την εννοείτε επαγγελματικώς.) Γιατί να το καταλάβω το ανώτερο δικαστήριο, αλλά το Crown Court μάλλον δεν θα αποδοθεί ως «στεμματοδικείο». (Κάτι σε κακουργιοδικείο ίσως, ειδικά αν το πάμε προς Old Bailey μεριά, αν και ομολογώ πως μόνο ειδήμων δεν είμαι επί του θέματος.) Και αν κοιτάξουμε και τη σχετικά πρόσφατη ιστορία, εκεί αρχίζουν τα πιο παράξενα... Quarter Sessions («τριμηνιαίες συνεδριάσεις»); Assizes (...); Court of Exchequer («δικαστήριο του σκακκαρίου»); Στο τελευταίο παίρνω ιδέες από τα λατινικά, και με επηρεάζει άμεσα καθώς σχετίζεται με μιαν ιστορία που μελετάω, αν και είναι πολύ μακρινός ακόμα ο δρόμος ώσπου να χρειαστεί να γράψω κάτι επ' αυτού στα ελληνικά.


----------



## Palavra (May 23, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> [...]αλλά σε επίσημα έγγραφα θα ήταν μάλλον άστοχο να επιχειρηθεί κάτι τέτοιο.



Επιβεβαιώνω, σπανίως μεταφράζονται αυτά. Προσωπικά, όταν τα μεταφράζω, χρησιμοποιώ πάντα τον όρο στην πρωτότυπη γλώσσα και μόνο σε παρένθεση τυχόν επεξήγηση όπως _Ανώτερο Δικαστήριο_. 

Τα παραδείγματα που αναφέρετε, αγαπητέ Δούκα, εγώ θα τα μετέφραζα πάνω κάτω όπως λέτε, πάντως - αν χρειαζόταν βέβαια και ανάλογα με την περίπτωση. Θέλω να πω, οι Assizes μπορούν να γίνουν _κακουργοδικείο_ σε λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο - ακόμα και σε ιστορικό δοκίμιο, αρκεί κάπου να μπει ένα σημείωμα του μεταφραστή με τον πρωτότυπο όρο.

Κατά τα λοιπά, όμως, νομίζω πως η πρακτική της κατά λέξη μετάφρασης είναι γενικώς η ενδεδειγμένη όταν δεν υπάρχει πραγματολογικό ισοδύναμο. Ο βασικός λόγος είναι ότι έτσι δίνουμε στον αναγνώστη την πληροφορία πως εδώ κάτι συμβαίνει που δεν το έχει ξαναδεί και επομένως θα χρειαστεί να συλλάβει και το πραγματολογικό υπόβαθρο. Αν χρειαστεί, του το εξηγούμε, ανάλογα με το κείμενο: με παρενθετική πρόταση ανάμεσα σε κόμματα, με υποσημείωση, με την παράθεση του όρου στη γλώσσα-πηγή κ.τλ.


----------



## Earion (May 23, 2016)

Exchequer : Υπουργείο Οικονομικών, Θησαυροφυλάκιο, δημόσιο ταμείο, δημόσια οικονομικά (Μ.Βρετ.)

 Court of Exchequer [Chamber] : Φορολογικό δικαστήριο (δευτεροβάθμιο)

Assizes : Ασίζες


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 24, 2016)

Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα αυτά που λέτε, Παλάβρα, σας ευχαριστώ. Ετοιμαζόμουν να προσφέρω και την ταπεινή συγγνώμη μου για το «κακουργιοδικείο» που πέταξα προηγουμένως, αλλά βλέπω τώρα πως μάλλον υπερέχει θεαματικά σε σχέση με το «κακουργοδικείο» (σε επίπεδο χρήσης), παρ' ότι το τελευταίο βγάζει πιο πολύ νόημα ετυμολογικώς. Ίσως φταίει το μαλακό γάμμα τού «κακούργημα» που επηρεάζει τον κόσμο;

Θα έπρεπε να το είχα φανταστεί ότι οι Ασίζες ανήκουν στους όρους εκείνους που απλώς μεταφέρονται σε άλλες γλώσσες περίπου αυτούσιοι. Και η μετάφραση του «φορολογικού δικαστηρίου» μου φαίνεται πολύ καλή (ασχέτως αν το δικαστήριο ανέλαβε και μη φορολογικές υποθέσεις αργότερα). Ως προς το exchequer, πάλι, οι αποδόσεις αυτές μάλλον ταιριάζουν στη σύγχρονη χρήση τής λέξης (με πεζό _e_), που αντιστοιχεί στον δικό μας κρατικό κορβανά.* Υποθέτω πως το ιστορικό Exchequer θα μπορούσε να μεταφραστεί ως «βασιλικό ταμείο» ή κάτι παρόμοιο· δεν ξέρω αν αυτό επηρεάζεται από το γεγονός ότι ο ρόλος του ήταν να συλλέγει χρήματα αλλά όχι να τα ξοδεύει.

* Το «θησαυροφυλάκιο» από παλιά με ενοχλούσε ως απόδοση του αγγλικού _treasury_ όταν πρόκειται για υπουργείο οικονομικών. Ο όρος φέρνει σε πολύ παλιές εποχές, όταν δεν υπήρχε ακόμα διαχωρισμός μεταξύ των ταμείων (και αξιωματούχων) του κράτους και των αντίστοιχων του βασιλικού οίκου. Όχι, ψέματα: ο όρος φέρνει πιο πολύ στο money bin του Σκρουτζ Μακ Ντακ.

Κάτι τελευταίο: τελικά βρήκα λάθος στην ευρωσελίδα. «Το αστικό τμήμα του Court of Appeal [...] [α]ποτελείται συνήθως από τρεις δικαστές (Lord Chief Justices) που συνεδριάζουν σε σώμα», μας λέει η μετάφραση, αλλά οι εφέτες λέγονται _Lord Justices_, όπως ορθά αναφέρει το αγγλικό πρωτότυπο. Βέβαια κι αυτοί τα θέλανε λίγο, έπρεπε να είχαν συμπεριλάβει τον τίτλο των δικαστών όταν τους πρωτοανέφεραν και όχι τη δεύτερη φορά, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι δικαιολογία.

Βλέπω πάλι πως ξεφεύγω από το θέμα τού νήματος, όμως, και ίσως τελικά χρειαστεί κάποιος να μεταφέρει αυτές τις αναρτήσεις σε ξεχωριστό νήμα. (Φοβάμαι πως αγνοώ το σχετικό πρωτόκολλο σχετικά με το πότε απαιτείται μια τέτοια ενέργεια.)


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ... Ετοιμαζόμουν να προσφέρω και την ταπεινή συγγνώμη μου για το «κακουργιοδικείο» που πέταξα προηγουμένως, αλλά βλέπω τώρα πως μάλλον υπερέχει θεαματικά σε σχέση με το «κακουργοδικείο» (σε επίπεδο χρήσης), παρ' ότι το τελευταίο βγάζει πιο πολύ νόημα ετυμολογικώς. Ίσως φταίει το μαλακό γάμμα τού «κακούργημα» που επηρεάζει τον κόσμο;
> ...



Η οδός Σανταρόζα - Βασίλης Νικολαΐδης

Δεν είν' από επάγγελμα, δεν είν' αυτός ο λόγος
Που πάω και στριμώχνομαι στο κακουργοδικείο
Δεν είμαι κάνας διάσημος δα ποινικολόγος
Καλά-καλά δεν πρόλαβα να πάρω και πτυχίο
...
Αν έχεις σαν κι εμένανε απάνθρωπη καρδιά
Και κομμάτι διαστροφή στο σάπιο σου κρανίο
Να σου κρατήσω ρεζερβέ κι εσένα μια γωνιά
Να δεις τα όσα γίνονται στο Κακουργοδικείο


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Βλέπω πάλι πως ξεφεύγω από το θέμα τού νήματος, όμως, και ίσως τελικά χρειαστεί κάποιος να μεταφέρει αυτές τις αναρτήσεις σε ξεχωριστό νήμα. (Φοβάμαι πως αγνοώ το σχετικό πρωτόκολλο σχετικά με το πότε απαιτείται μια τέτοια ενέργεια.)



ΟΚ, έγινε η μεταφορά. Να δω σε ποιον τίτλο θα καταλήξω... 




Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Ετοιμαζόμουν να προσφέρω και την ταπεινή συγγνώμη μου για το «κακουργιοδικείο» που πέταξα προηγουμένως, αλλά βλέπω τώρα πως μάλλον υπερέχει θεαματικά σε σχέση με το «κακουργοδικείο»



Προέρχεται από την _κακουργία_.


----------



## Rogerios (May 24, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Όντως. Και οι συμπτώσεις που τα έφεραν έτσι ώστε ο τέως Λόρδος Αρχιδικαστής (Lord Chief Justice) να λέγεται Λόρδος Τζατζ (Lord Judge), γιατί απλούστατα αυτό ήταν το επώνυμό του.
> 
> Πρώτη φορά το γράφω στα ελληνικά και μου φαίνεται πολύ παράξενο.
> 
> Μπορώ, αν επιτρέπετε, να ρωτήσω ποια είναι τα λημέρια σας, Ρογήριε; (Υποθέτω πως τη φράση την εννοείτε επαγγελματικώς.) Γιατί να το καταλάβω το ανώτερο δικαστήριο, αλλά το Crown Court μάλλον δεν θα αποδοθεί ως «στεμματοδικείο». (Κάτι σε κακουργιοδικείο ίσως, ειδικά αν το πάμε προς Old Bailey μεριά, αν και ομολογώ πως μόνο ειδήμων δεν είμαι επί του θέματος.) Και αν κοιτάξουμε και τη σχετικά πρόσφατη ιστορία, εκεί αρχίζουν τα πιο παράξενα... Quarter Sessions («τριμηνιαίες συνεδριάσεις»); Assizes (...); Court of Exchequer («δικαστήριο του σκακκαρίου»); Στο τελευταίο παίρνω ιδέες από τα λατινικά, και με επηρεάζει άμεσα καθώς σχετίζεται με μιαν ιστορία που μελετάω, αν και είναι πολύ μακρινός ακόμα ο δρόμος ώσπου να χρειαστεί να γράψω κάτι επ' αυτού στα ελληνικά.



Για το Crown Court, η πρόταση είναι "ανώτερο ποινικό δικαστήριο" κι όχι "στεμματοδικείο" :) . Για τα υπόλοιπα απάντησε ήδη ο Earion. Όσο για τις Ασίζες (ή "Ασσίζες", εγώ ως συντηρητικός τάσσομαι υπέρ του διπλού σίγμα), έχουν και τέτοια ιστορική φόρτιση που δεν μπορούν να αποδοθούν αλλιώς (θυμίζω τις Ασσίζες του Αριάνο του... Ρογήρου Β΄ ή τις Ασσίζες της Ρωμανίας στα χρόνια της φραγκοκρατίας). 

Όσο για τα λημέρια μου (εύλογη η απορία), πρόκειται για το Δικαστήριο της ΕΕ.

ΥΓ: εννοείται ότι προσυπογράφω τις επισημάνσεις της Παλάβρας.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2016)

Rogerios said:


> Όσο για τις Ασίζες (ή "Ασσίζες", εγώ ως συντηρητικός τάσσομαι υπέρ του διπλού σίγμα) [...]



Εγώ πάλι φοβάμαι ότι ο Earion θα γράφει _Ασίζες_ αλλά _Ασσίζη_ και _άγιος Φραγκίσκος της Ασσίζης_. Το διαδίκτυο έχει κρίνει το ζήτημα υπέρ της απλοποίησης και θα έχει κάνει κι ο Καζαντζάκης τη ζημιά του.

Ετυμολογικά, το _Assizes_ (ή το γαλλικό _assise_) (ετυμολογία εδώ) δεν φαίνεται να έχει σχέση με το έτυμο της Assisi (που δεν το έχουν εντοπίσει με σιγουριά).


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2016)

...
(Almost) All the legal courts found in Lexilogia along with some of their orders, actions and procedures, as well as a few related threads, courtesy of the court-jester-cum-indexing-courtier in these quarters:

*common law = κοινοδίκαιο, κοινό δίκαιο, αγγλικό δίκαιο, αγγλοσαξονικό δίκαιο

**magistrate (UK), magistrates' court = ειρηνοδίκης, ειρηνοδικείο | πταισματοδίκης, πταισματοδικείο*

*ανακριτής = investigating judge / magistrate, examining judge / magistrate*

*Coroner's Court *&* medical examiner vs coroner
*
*Master's report *&* special master
*
*court of record
**
durbar*



*Lord Chancellor*

*Lord High Steward*

*the Right Honourable (The Rt Hon.) = ο εντιμότατος

**Judge Advocate General*

*Ο όρος judge στα ελληνικά και ο εν γένει χειρισμός κειμένων με νομική ορολογία*

*Judicial duel / Trial by combat

**jurisdiction = περιοχή δικαιοδοσίας, έννομη τάξη
*
*δικαιικό ή δικανικό;*

*adversarial system = συζητητικό σύστημα | inquisitorial system = ανακριτικό σύστημα

**ανακριτική *&* forensic science, forensics*

*due diligence = δέουσα επιμέλεια | (νομ.) νομικός έλεγχος | (κατ' επέκτ.) νομικοοικονομικός έλεγχος, εμπεριστατωμένος έλεγχος*

*soft law*

*Ουσιαστικός νόμος, τυπικός νόμος*

*resident at the court

**lay litigant = διάδικος χωρίς δικηγόρο*

*superinjunction, gagging order*

*charging order*

*petition*

*voir dire, voire dire = διαδικασία επιλογής των ενόρκων*

*writ of certiorari = εντολή περί διαβίβασης δικογραφίας (ΗΠΑ) (ΟΧΙ αναίρεση ή αίτηση αναίρεσης)*

*enter into the documents*

*estoppel

**Memorandum of law*

*Letters Testamentary*

*annotated codes = σχολιασμένοι κώδικες

**Γλωσσάρια ελληνικών, αγγλικών και λατινικών νομικών όρων*

*Νομικά > Legal (EL > EN)*

*European Criminal Records Information System (ECRIS) = Ευρωπαϊκό Σύστημα Πληροφοριών Ποινικού Μητρώου [EN > EL]
*


*ένδικα μέσα = appeals (ΟΧΙ legal remedies)*

*ενεργητική / παθητική νομιμοποίηση = standing to sue / to be sued*

*εξώδικη πρόσκληση

**προδικασία*

*μηνυτήρια αναφορά

**προσαγωγή, προσαχθέντες

**προστηθείς*

*αγωγόσημο =*

*απολογία*

*τελεσιδικώ*

*διαιτητικός

**μαχόμενη δικηγορία, μαχόμενος δικηγόρος*

*διαρκές αδίκημα*

*αυτόφωρο - αυτόφωρη διαδικασία*

*Εισαγγελέας Πρωτοδικών και Εισαγγελέας Πλημμελειοδικών*

*μεσεγγυητής*

*τριτανακοπή = third party opposition, third party proceedings (against judgment X)*

*ικανότητα βούλησης = capacity to express one's will*

*pour valoir ce que de droit [Fr > El] = για κάθε νόμιμη χρήση*


Codex indictus daemani.

To please the judge and each juror;
Recant like an ambassador,
And break each grave, judicial snore,
With many a penitential roar.


You may correct me and read me my rights but I'd rather take the nickel in this case.
Σκυτάλη στους κορτάκηδες.  Your Honours, please be seated.


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2016)

In more than one way.


----------



## Palavra (May 25, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Ετοιμαζόμουν να προσφέρω και την ταπεινή συγγνώμη μου για το «κακουργιοδικείο» που πέταξα προηγουμένως, αλλά βλέπω τώρα πως μάλλον υπερέχει θεαματικά σε σχέση με το «κακουργοδικείο» (σε επίπεδο χρήσης), παρ' ότι το τελευταίο βγάζει πιο πολύ νόημα ετυμολογικώς.


Χεχεχε, είμαι επηρεασμένη ανεπανόρθωτα από το χώρο στον οποίο δουλεύω, όπως ανακάλυψε και ο Νίκελ μια φορά που συζητούσαμε για το «ενεχυράζω» vs «ενεχυριάζω» :) Το Lexigram πάντως έχει και τους δύο τύπους.


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Το Lexigram πάντως έχει και τους δύο τύπους.



Όπως όλα τα λεξικά. Κύριος τύπος θεωρείται πάντα το _κακουργιοδικείο_, που πρωτοεμφανίστηκε στους Ελληνικούς Κώδικες του 1833.


----------



## Earion (Jun 3, 2016)

Αγνοούσα ότι στην Ελλάδα έχει υπάρξει Υπουργείο Δημοσίου Θησαυρού (βραχύβιο).

Οδηγήθηκα σε αυτό από αυτήν εδώ τη φωτογραφία:











(Λυκουρέζος παπούς)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 3, 2016)

Να κι ένας Στάης. Μέχρι πριν από λίγα χρόνια ήμουν βέβαιος ότι το όνομα της Έλλης Στάη ήταν ψευδώνυμο, και δεν νομίζω να ήμουν ο μόνος.

Δεν ευχαρίστησα τον Νίκελ για την απόσχιση του νήματος, ούτε τον Δαεμάνο για το πολύ χρήσιμο ευρετήριο. Βλέπω πως ο τίτλος είναι «Βρετανικά δικαστήρια» και όχι «Αγγλικά», οπότε εμπίπτει και το σκωτικό νομικό σύστημα αν χρειαστεί. Ομολογώ ότι δεν είχα ποτέ τη διάθεση να το μελετήσω, και ένας λόγος είναι ότι η ορολογία του είναι πιο παράξενη και από του αγγλικού...


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2016)

Μια που πιάσατε τα επίθετα, ο συνεργάτης κος Γατόπουλος μήπως έχει κανέναν απόγονο κτηνίατρο; Για το νήμα με τα ονόματα για καριέρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Να κι ένας Στάης. Μέχρι πριν από λίγα χρόνια ήμουν βέβαιος ότι το όνομα της Έλλης Στάη ήταν ψευδώνυμο, και δεν νομίζω να ήμουν ο μόνος.



Οι Στάηδες είναι μεγάλο τσιριγώτικο σόι, με ρίζες που φτάνουν, λένε, ως το Βυζάντιο.


----------

